#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-10-26
<CaseyM> Morning folks!
<snide_> good morning
<snide_> lol
<az7> morning
<az7> evening?
<snide_> what up?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-10-27
<twogunmickey> hello.  Just droping in to say Hi.  Is anyone here?
<twogunmickey> more specific anyone here from central AR.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-10-24
<module000> anyone for chat night?
<TommyT> really crowded tonight!
<TommyT> :-)
<module000> slow night ;]
<TommyT> A few weeks ago I noticed the ubuntulog was missing
<TommyT> then I noticed our group was missing from the official list of Ubuntu groups
<module000> doh
<TommyT> and I thought maybe we had been DE-authorized
<TommyT> but it was just some sort of mistake
<module000> doh, that's good that it was only a mistake
<TommyT> Last I looked we are back in the list of groups, but we are a group without a location
<TommyT> so sometime I will have to place us in North America again
<TommyT> unless there is another continent or planet we would rather join. :-)
<TommyT> I have been thinking about what it might take to get some more activity. This is the first chat night I've joined in a long time but last time I looked at the logs it's usually slow.
<TommyT> Might we get more on irc if we started chat night earlier, or does it mostly appeal to night owls?
<module000> it's late for me, but i'm weird like that
<TommyT> do you mean you prefer irc earlier or later? I think I might irc earlier, but my schedule has been irregular lately.
<TommyT> Good night, all!
